#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای مالتی مدیا | multimedia Software >  > مشکل: پخش خودکار فابل فلش

## bermuda.vbs

سلام دوستان

یه فایل فلش توی برنامه Swish MAX طراحی کردم . وقتی از کار نهایی خروجی  SWF میگیرم و اجراش میکنم فایل پخش میشه به خوبی ولی بعد از اتمام آخرین  فریم عکس دوباره از ابتدا اجرا میشه

میخوام اینطوری نباشه

چطور میتونم از این کار جلوگیری کنم ؟ 



با تشکر

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

